# Year End Slipper



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Daughter is home for the holidays, she decided we needed to end the year properly.
"Second day of the warm up Dad, sun's been warming the flats, you know you want to.
Tide is dead low about 2:30 this afternoon, just enough breeze to be comfortable."

Launched at Bings Landing, very crowded, 11 vehicles and trailers.  [smiley=happy.gif]

We eased into the creeks...
Water is very clear on Pellicer Flats, great visibility, found  active redfish and cold killed catfish.
Kid grabbed the bow seat while I poled us around chasing the fish.











She was using 6 lb mono and a gulp new penny shrimp,
casting at every fish we saw, she finally hit one in the mouth











She and the red went round and round for a few minutes











Grinning the whole time










She wet her hands and held up her catch. 
A nice 20 inch red poses for a quick pic before being released.










Saw over a dozen reds in the couple hours we were on the water
and no other boats in the creeks and oyster ponds we were playing in.


Nice having someone else to paddle the Slipper to the trailer, the kid's well trained...










Happy New Year to ya'll, hope your year ends as well as ours did.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

happy new year Brett -thanks for sharing smiles all around.....
-anytide


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Great way to spend the day. It's been a while since Ive been out with my daughter. Need to change that


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Best new year ever!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

good stuff! thanks for sharing!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice way to spend some quality time, Brett.  That first pic sure shows how super skinny the Slipper can get.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That shot is in the creek HaMm3r, we had to cross skinnier to get to it.
With just the kid and I, we can get across water that's only 3-1/2 inches deep, no problem.
The pic also shows our preferred method of fishing and poling.
Camera is at my eye level, when standing on the rear deck.











She sits on the bow, no worries about falling or slipping,
You can see how close to the boat that I have a clear view of the water ahead of us,
makes it real easy to spot fish and direct her casts.

No poling platform needed...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> That shot is in the creek HaMm3r, we had to cross skinnier to get to it.
> With just the kid and I, we can get across water that's only 3-1/2 inches deep, no problem.
> The pic also shows our preferred method of fishing and poling.
> Camera is at my eye level, when standing on the rear deck.
> ...


You forget, I've ridden in the Slipper, so I already know.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice report, I started my daughter out fishing when she was four and now I'm hauling around my granddaughter who is now 7. Kinda different fishing with the girls ! I got her a new rod and reel and she used it for the first time. First cast was a dud, but she recovered quick and we ended up having a great day.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It is different fishing with the girls...they catch all the fish.
I end up spending all my time rebaiting or unhooking.





I didn't forget Jeff, it was only a year ago... ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yes indeed i too  was able to get out with my boy who was home on leave from the u.s.army  [smiley=usa.gif] for some fishing action. your "kid" though doesnt look like a kid at all but rather a beautiful young woman who loves to fish, she'll be a great catch for some some lucky fisherman one day i suspect   glad you had a great holiday


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> yes indeed i too  was able to get out with my boy who was home on leave from the u.s.army  [smiley=usa.gif] for some fishing action. your "kid" though doesnt look like a kid at all but rather a beautiful young woman who loves to fish, *she'll be a great catch for some some lucky fisherman one day* i suspect   glad you had a great holiday



Where do I sign up? 



Anyway, great report Brett!
Looks like a great day out on the water!


----------

